# **** in my coop... Help



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

It's too dark to see if there are injuries, but all birds accounted for .... Can they die after the fact from fright? I was home later than usual and I hadn't closed them up right away when I should have. I feel like an idiot and am horrified my negligence caused so much stress to my girls and too. Thank god my too scared him off before I could even load my gun just terrified to have dead birds in the morning


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry ... but yes, there could be ...


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

( ok thanks for the reply. Boy have I ever learned my lesson, I pray my birds are ok by morning. I would be crushed if anything happened to them.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Typo that was supposed to be a sad face  should I keep checking them over the next few hours or is it best to let them be? I don't want to scare then more


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

My girls know me and if it were me I'd be out there with a flashlight checking it out and talking to them. Make sure no one needs emergency care.... my thoughts anyhow. 

Hope all is well.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok I will head out, my roo and one hen know and like me, but my other two hens are very skittish. But worth having a look I am so worried I feel sick to my stomach


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, the shock can take them down after the fact. When I lost my Mama hen, Penny, and her two baby ducks to a bear, her sister went into shock and died two days later. I tried vitamins, water, electrolytes, yogurt, but she was too far gone. Shock and stress are hard core to your system. 

People can learn a lot from chickens, especially about stress and what it can do.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

So far so good this morning. All are there and alive, eating and drinking well.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good Gemini. Glad it was just a scare.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I am glad too, I am much more careful now closing them up early enough. This might sound strange but now they seem more interested in being near me. Maybe I am giving them too much credit but maybe they realize wherever I am means they are safe if close by me


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's not uncommon. Animals are much smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

After my barn burned, I fashioned a makeshift coop for the time being. One morning, one of the bantams flew into the rear kitchen window, which they never had done. I went to see what was wrong, and something had massacred all that couldn't fly. I gave the rest away that day. Heartbreaking, but I'll I never forget how they came to me for help. They know us.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> After my barn burned, I fashioned a makeshift coop for the time being. One morning, one of the bantams flew into the rear kitchen window, which they never had done. I went to see what was wrong, and something had massacred all that couldn't fly. I gave the rest away that day. Heartbreaking, but I'll I never forget how they came to me for help. They know us.


Heart wrenching story, so sorry for your loss. I get it now... I am not crazy for thinking they will come to me when they feel scared. I never knew I could love my birds the same as a household pet or even family for that matter


----------



## ChickenWarrior99 (Mar 15, 2013)

I had the same problem they won't die the hens just probably won't lay for a week or 2.


----------



## ChickenWarrior99 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry I have lost 3 of my bantams 1 to racoons and 2 to disease. I know how it feels to lose birds and I know mine might not be as severe because you ended up having to get rid of them all but I truly feel bad for you.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

maybe you need one of those auto close coop doors
works of a timer


good luck
any pictures of the flock?


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

That's a great idea, I will be building a bigger fancier coop in the spring, I didn't know there was such a thing, but you bet my new coop will have one. I will try and post pics


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I think only #'s 2,3,and 6 are viable. But they will be my newest flock members.


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

You can get the guillotine door at gundogsupply.com. Then get the motor, hook it up to a lamp timer, run an extension cord to the coop and your done. I never worry about the chickens after dark.
I am also pro-active in thinning out the *****. Constantly set box traps and release them in Turkey Buzzard Hollow ( wink, wink)


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

geminicowgirl said:


> I think only #'s 2,3,and 6 are viable. But they will be my newest flock members.


Let us know how it goes, and also think about having a closed in run, and only letting them out to free range when you are there.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

OOOoh that big red one in the back looks to be a rooster, good looking boy you have


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

piglett said:


> OOOoh that big red one in the back looks to be a rooster, good looking boy you have


Yes that is my roo, I think he is just dashing lol.y sister on law tells me my rooster is a total babe haha, I love him to bits. He busts every myth of roo's being nasty and territorial. We actually cuddle daily him and I lol


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

geminicowgirl said:


> Yes that is my roo, I think he is just dashing lol.y sister on law tells me my rooster is a total babe haha, I love him to bits. He busts every myth of roo's being nasty and territorial. We actually cuddle daily him and I lol


some get territorial once they get some age to them. my buff orpington roo was fine till a couple months ago.now he guards the eggs in the nest. if you come to collect eggs he wants to attack. my wife pitches him out into the deep snow when he attacks her 
he gets stuck & it takes him a min. to get out so that allows her to have time to get the hell out of dodge.

he will be replaced at the end of the year.

piglett


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know what's old for a bird but my Roo is about 2 or 2.5 now. Could he still become mean or is he still considered young?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

geminicowgirl said:


> I don't know what's old for a bird but my Roo is about 2 or 2.5 now. Could he still become mean or is he still considered young?


things in the flock could change
like you put a younger boy in with him or you added new hens that the roo really liked. but i guess your buy is middle aged now

piglett


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd be surprised if he turned mean at this point.


----------



## BikerChick (Jul 13, 2012)

My thoughts on life;
There are too many roosters that need homes to put up with a mean rooster. Others can protect the girls. Red came at my face a few times in a row, and drop kicking him (as well as a million other things) didn't work. He was soup that night.
An automatic door is a great idea. There are several. I think $200 is the average. It is worth the peace of mind.
Even a new chicken that is leary of you will be comforted to know you are around after an attack. The lost child in the grocery store is glad to see any adult that offers to find mommy.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

BikerChick said:


> My thoughts on life;
> There are too many roosters that need homes to put up with a mean rooster. Others can protect the girls. Red came at my face a few times in a row, and drop kicking him (as well as a million other things) didn't work. He was soup that night.
> An automatic door is a great idea. There are several. I think $200 is the average. It is worth the peace of mind.
> Even a new chicken that is leary of you will be comforted to know you are around after an attack. The lost child in the grocery store is glad to see any adult that offers to find mommy.


Yikes lol, I have a new batch of best friends in my flock now, my roo is the best one ever. People here say he is middle aged and let me tell ya it will be a sad day here when he is no longer. No soup from him lol


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

geminicowgirl said:


> It's too dark to see if there are injuries, but all birds accounted for .... Can they die after the fact from fright? I was home later than usual and I hadn't closed them up right away when I should have. I feel like an idiot and am horrified my negligence caused so much stress to my girls and too. Thank god my too scared him off before I could even load my gun just terrified to have dead birds in the morning


Normally I take a shotgun + a 22 handgun with me when I put the birds up for the night. The one night I didn't, there was a possum in one of the hootches, apparently looking for eggs (he did not harm the hens).
Lesson learned - always have a loaded gun WITH YOU. It does no good to have one in the house.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ricepaddydaddy said:


> Normally I take a shotgun + a 22 handgun with me when I put the birds up for the night. The one night I didn't, there was a possum in one of the hootches, apparently looking for eggs (he did not harm the hens).
> Lesson learned - always have a loaded gun WITH YOU. It does no good to have one in the house.


possums can be real nasty & have many teath 
one time i heard a very strange loud noise out back behind a brush pile
i was rite in the middle of cutting up some steak so i had a tiny little kitchen knife in 1 hand & a little flashlite in the other. something had some other thing pinned down on the other side of the brushpile. as i start to go to the back side i see something the size of a house cat ....but it has kitten fur, this is not good boys & girls. momma had caught a deer & this was her kitten. i headed back to the dam house ASAP never seeing momma. lesson searned


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I had a raccoon kill an entire flock of keets then my rooster and several hens. I purchased the largest cage that Tractor Supply, placed it at the door, threw chicken bones in it in and caught him. However he pried open the steel cage and got out. I purchased a better unit from a local feed store and caught him again about a week later. They are killing machines.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Keith said:


> I had a raccoon kill an entire flock of keets then my rooster and several hens. I purchased the largest cage that Tractor Supply, placed it at the door, threw chicken bones in it in and caught him. However he pried open the steel cage and got out. I purchased a better unit from a local feed store and caught him again about a week later. They are killing machines.


 was there a brand name of either of the 2 traps used?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Keith said:


> I had a raccoon kill an entire flock of keets then my rooster and several hens. I purchased the largest cage that Tractor Supply, placed it at the door, threw chicken bones in it in and caught him. However he pried open the steel cage and got out. I purchased a better unit from a local feed store and caught him again about a week later. They are killing machines.


*Yep. "Killing Machines" !!!
*I had a MEAN and TOUGH Ole Rooster named "Oro Blanco de Gallo".
He was the FIRST ONE that the BIG **** _Killed_...before DEVASTATING my small flock a couple of years ago.

I think "Oro Blanco de Gallo" earned a _posthumous _"Medal-of-Honor"....although there were NO WITNESSES left to testify.

***** are *FIERCE *and *Intelligent.
*
I have a FINE "Boxer-Dog"...but I DON'T want him getting _INJURED _while killing a ****. *SHOOT ***** !!!

*_-just MY opinion....  
_ReTIRED


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> *Yep. "Killing Machines" !!!*
> I had a MEAN and TOUGH Ole Rooster named "Oro Blanco de Gallo".
> He was the FIRST ONE that the BIG **** _Killed_...before DEVASTATING my small flock a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...


did you end up with a dead ****?
i bet your boxer would enjoy some "**** snacks"
chop up mr. **** & feed him as daily treats


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

piglett said:


> did you end up with a dead ****?
> i bet your boxer would enjoy some "**** snacks"
> chop up mr. **** & feed him as daily treats


NOPE ! No such LUCK,,,_as far as I know.....
_My neighbor trapped that BIG **** and turned himover to the County "Animal Control" people.
I don't know what happened to the **** after that....
..._except....._I haven't had a "**** Problem" since then.

---plenty of other "_VARMINTS_" around here, however....
like Bobcats, Foxes, Mountain Lions, Coyotes, Owls and Red-Tailed Hawks.....
....not to mention....the Ghouls and Tommyknockers *!!! 

Ha-Ha !!! 
*ReTIRED


----------

